# someone ID this fish



## JV22 (May 11, 2013)

Back to my red spot this morning on pensacola beach caught a pair of slots and an odd one I've never seen. I'm still a rookie in saltwater so I don't know the odd little fish I get from time to time. seems awful ambitious though to hit a lure that size


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

fishacapra... or lizard fish


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Yep it's a lizard. Even the little ones will strike at stuff bigger than they are. Mean toothy guys too


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

Lizard fish!


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Lizard for sure. Good redfish bait


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Yep...it's a lizard fish...don't eat him...just saying. Tight Lines!! YRM


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Flounder bait......


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Mr. lizard fish :thumbsup:
The *Lizardfish* (or *typical lizardfish* to distinguish them from the Bathysauridae and Pseudotrichonotidae) are a family, the *Synodontidae*, of aulopiform fish. They are found in tropical and subtropical marine waters throughout the world.
Lizardfish are generally small fish, although the largest species are about 60 centimetres (24 in) long. They have slender, somewhat cylindrical bodies, and heads that resemble those of lizards. The dorsal fin is located in the middle of the back, and accompanied by a small adipose fin placed closer to the tail.[2] They have mouths full of sharp teeth, even on the tongue.[1]
They are bottom-dwelling fish, living in shallow coastal waters; even the deepest dwelling lizardfish lives in waters no more than 400 metres (1,300 ft). Some species in the subfamily Harpadontinae even live in brackish estuaries. They prefer sandy environments, and typically have body colours that help to camouflage them in such environments.[2]
The larvae of lizardfishes are free-swimming. They are distinguished by the presence of black blotches in their guts, clearly visible through their transparent, scale-less, skin. :yes:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Cant.Git.Enuf said:


> Lizard for sure. Good redfish bait


I've always tossed those lizard fish back! They're actually good for bait EJ?!


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

lizard fish. here is the one I caught near Perdido Pass


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Those little things are the essence of EGO. I caught one on a Stretch 25 when trolling in the bay. It was 1/3rd the size of the stretch. I would bet $10 that one of those things would try to bite the ass off of a Bullshark.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

WW2 said:


> Those little things are the essence of EGO. I caught one on a Stretch 25 when trolling in the bay. It was 1/3rd the size of the stretch. I would bet $10 that one of those things would try to bite the ass off of a Bullshark.


 
Haha, yep!

Maybe that is what happened to Megalodon!

I've caught lizards on 1oz jigs with 6inch plastics on the back!
EVERYTIME I use gulp inshore, they get the tails bit off by lizards. Little [email protected]!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

JV22 said:


> Back to my red spot this morning on pensacola beach caught a pair of slots and an odd one I've never seen. I'm still a rookie in saltwater so I don't know the odd little fish I get from time to time. seems awful ambitious though to hit a lure that size


Not when you consider the fact that the fish may have been really hungry


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

hsiF deR said:


> Flounder bait......


 
Got this flounder few weeks back. Looks like a lizard fish took a bite outta him right where I gigged him...He was startin to swimm off:whistling:when I stuckem.


----------



## Spinner (Aug 11, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> I've always tossed those lizard fish back! They're actually good for bait EJ?!


Double up on TheFish's question. Never used them for bait... they'r decent?


----------

